# А.Репников Каприччио



## Mikhayloff.ek (28 Июн 2011)

Уважаемые форумчане, может кто знает, есть ли какой нибудь анализ этой пьесы, или какая-то информация,чему посвящено, о чем. Заранее благодарен))


----------



## Новиков Игорь (29 Июн 2011)

Насколько мне помнится пьеса была посвящена Д.Матюшкову - ленинградскому баянисту,другу и соратнику А.Репникова.


----------



## Mikhayloff.ek (29 Июн 2011)

Спасибо


----------

